# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real Oxandrolone??

## sharry119

Does anyone recognize this?

----------


## seanw

I have ten bottles of that waiting for my next cycle which I bought in Bangkok, Thailand. A friend of mine who lives there is using the same stuff and he reckons its OK

----------


## judge_dread

from what country is it originated?Cos if they are from Italy then they r def FAKES!

----------


## Seajackal

It says Italy from the pic. Hey Judge, how do you know they are
fakes? I'm curious.

----------


## sharry119

ok... From http://www.laboratorialchemia.com

IMPORTANT NOTICE 
We recently discovered that some Internet sites selling drugs without prescription (on-line pharmacies), are offering drugs, such as Clenbuterol and Stanozolol , labelled with our company (name and address) as the manufacturer.


We state that: Those claims are false.


Laboratori Alchemia S.r.l. is a manufacturer of Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients for Pharmaceutical Industry only, not of medicinal products. 

Laboratori Alchemia S.r.l. currently produces the products described in its product list only. 

Laboratori Alchemia S.r.l. produces neither Clenbuterol or Stanozolol. 

Laboratori Alchemia S.r.l. has no relationship with any on-line pharmacy. 

Laboratori Alchemia S.r.l. has already arranged to sue the above mentioned Internet sites, in order to protect its reputation. 

Thanks
Laboratori Alchemia S.r.l.

But it seems someone has used it so the stuff might work?! not good but just ok maybe? it says "We recently discovered that some Internet sites selling drugs without prescription offering drugs, such as Clenbuterol and Stanozolol, labelled with our company (name and address) as the manufacturer."

----------


## judge_dread

They are fakes..there's no Italian company that makes this Oxandrolone..only SPA.

----------


## Seajackal

Sh1t, thanks Judge, I gotta tell my source about that, he's
selling Italian var from that company.

----------


## seanw

I wouldnt be so quick to call it fake. I had a chat with some guy's in Thailand that have tried it and they say its OK. I will let you know in a couple of months what mine is like.

----------


## ***xxx***

> They are fakes..there's no Italian company that makes this Oxandrolone..only SPA.


true. in thailand there are some steroids alleged produced by this Italian company.

I dunno if it has active agent in it or the stated amount, but this company is fake!

----------


## Jake Barnes

Sean, why'd you buy that instead of Bonavar by Body Research?

----------


## sharry119

> Sean, why'd you buy that instead of Bonavar by Body Research?


I was going to order Bonavar too but my source said the company was busted some time ago and Bonavar all sold out so I bought the Oxandrolone from Italy.

----------


## seanw

> Sean, why'd you buy that instead of Bonavar by Body Research?


Jake, I bought them with Zenny.- and they didnt have Bonavar. Zenny knows the guy who owns the Pharmacy really well in Bangkok because he lives there and deals with the guy all the time and he gaurantees the product. If it doesnt work then money back. He says, as xxx has pointed out, that they are made in Thailand and they use the name of the Italian company but he reckons they are legit

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Here are other products from that company.

----------


## judge_dread

Sorry but there's no Italian Company that is based in Thailand and makes those drugs! Do some research...
PS It would be wiser to buy some British Dragon or British Dispensary stuff...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

So those products are definetley fake then? Ive seen them floating around, and was very skeptical...

----------


## Jake Barnes

Sean, I see. Jake Barnes has seen that brand you guys bought all over the Thai pharms, but never touched it because he had never heard of it, and because the Bonavar was everywhere. This was less than a year ago, and it's hard to believe it's not around anymore. Jake will check with some people in Thailand on that and let you guys know if he finds anything out.

----------


## sharry119

I got an e-mail from my souce yesterday and they said they believe it is produced secretly by Body Research after it got busted in Thailand and my source did check the tabs in the lab they say they're legit.

----------


## Zennie

> I got an e-mail from my souce yesterday and they said they believe it is produced secretly by Body Research after it got busted in Thailand and my source did check the tabs in the lab they say they're legit.


Yes, Body Research has shut down and they are only allowed to produce certain drugs like their stanol (winny), and some other stuff but not for bonavar, which was awesome cos i get great results at 30mg ED. 

So what if the company is fake? Would any person with that ability to manufacture the bottle and seal it like this (professionally) be so stupid to give the name of a company that doesn't manufacture such things? If you've heard that they are legit, then i think it is good. Lets not cause more rumors about Body Research so that we keep getting these stuff.....if this fake italian company is gone...well.....nevermind, then it will change to a new spanish company in another packaging! 

By the way, it is the same price (mg for mg) as bonavar.....and it appeared right about when bonavars were gone from the market (about 3-4 months ago). 

I still have like 10 boxes of bonavars, and like 1 bottle of this new oxandrolone.....both should be the same. Don't see why that guy in the pharm would risk his reputation when all his other stuff are real......

----------


## judge_dread

I wonder what is going on...I can't be 100% sure but why don't u test them?

----------


## Jake Barnes

This is really interesting, I'd love to see those var tabs tested too. Zennie, so what's happening now that BR is gone. Has something else come along to replace their injectables too like test cyp (which Jake Barnes didn't think was too great in the first place).

----------


## ***xxx***

I would like to see a test too. anyways I would go with liquid oxa, it s just cheaper...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The company is very legit. The company i slocated in Thailand but has co production in Italy.

----------


## ***xxx***

oh really? why did an italian member tell that this company doesn t exist in Italy? why would a company located in thailand chose the country with the highest penalties for steroid abuse and possession produce in Europe?

questions over questions - and I don t buy it! this company is NOT producing in Italy.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its like this bro Nike doesnt make its shoes in the US but uses cheaper productions like in Mexico and China. I have a friend who flies monthly to Thailand to pick up gear so he kind of knows whats going on there.

----------


## judge_dread

The German is right! there's no Italian company that produces such drugs....why don't u contact with them?

----------


## Zennie

> This is really interesting, I'd love to see those var tabs tested too. Zennie, so what's happening now that BR is gone. Has something else come along to replace their injectables too like test cyp (which Jake Barnes didn't think was too great in the first place).


Jake Barnes, Sorry, BR is not closed or shut down totally. They was just told to not produce those substances that they do not have a license for, such as Bonavar. They still have stanol and the rest. Why bother with their cypionax or whatever? I go with their Test Enanthate from Schering....150 baht per amp, 250mg. That's like about $4 USD! For Schering quality....can't go wrong.

I don't know what is so unclear about it. I am saying that the company is fake! There is no laboratorio alchemia that makes oxandrolone and all these AAS. Simple as that. Company is fake, but seems that the stuff is real! Basically, a company manufacturing AAS under another company's name (without their knowledge) since these stuff are all underground anyway!

----------


## ***xxx***

> The German is right!


thank you greek  :LOL:

----------


## Jake Barnes

Zennie, you're right bro. Jake Barnes made the mistake of buying that BR cyp when the Schering test e would have been a better choice. That is just whacky that these dudes are producing with a fake co. name, but clever I suppose.

----------


## seanw

I would love to end this and get it tested, Jake and Zennie do you guys know if this can be done anywhere in Asia ?

----------


## Jake Barnes

Sean, Barnes just uses SRCS, it's quick and painless and you have the benefit of an easily recognizable lab report. Jake hopes you do it, it would help a lot of bros out, and you've got that money back guarantee from the thai pharm. If you need any info about SRCS just PM JB bro.

----------


## Seajackal

Cool info guys, I'm glad that there are alot of good guys here
who know what they are talking about, thanks bros!

----------


## dazbo

I have a source who me and a friend have bought off before. My friend has known him for years and trusts him. This source goes to Thailand to buy the roids and bring them back himself. The thing is, ive been getting prices for VAR off my source and the brand name was La Pharma, italy. Just like the first pics describe. Ive been trying to find out if they are real or fake ?!?!?

The reason I ask is Im spending 250quid on them for 5 weeks worth and dont wanna buy duds!!

So, can someone end this argument and say whether or not they are real ?????

Thanks

----------


## Titan1

I think the reson why they and other ug labs write the wrong company name and the wrong country where its made ,its because of the cops and customs so they wont know where its made. Orbit is not a swedish ug lab but it says made in sweden on their vials

----------


## dazbo

thanks titan.

So has anyone ever used the Anivar from Thailand ???

I would just like to make sure its good stuff cos Im paying a lot of money for it !
thanks

----------


## seanw

I would like to get this stuff tested, I have some (a lot) in my posession and I would be willing to pay for the test. Does anyone have any idea how I could do this, I live in Asia so I cant get it tested here ? Maybe send a couple of tablets to somebody on the board in the US, transfer the money for the Test and get them to order it for me. Any thoughts ?

----------


## STONES2

I Am A Newbie But My Source Has The Same Stuff Everyones Talking About From Ty(anavar ), Anyway Every Thing Else Checks Out,that He Has Sent, I'll Trust Him For Now.

----------


## vixdiesel

i got three bottles of the sh$$$t... I have a friend running a winny var and eq stack... nice.... Its legit no conspiracy, no test,  :Gives:   :Gives:  its legit and that is it

----------


## sportmuaythai

I was directed to this thread because I also inquired about the authenticity of this Italian var on another web. I've come to the conclusion that it's actually from Body Research. However, I still don't know if it's the old Bonavar relabeled, or it's new production at true 5mg/tab. If any body had it tested, pls kindly post your result. I'll talk to my source tonight. BTW I'm a thai living in Thailand.

----------


## Kale

> I was directed to this thread because I also inquired about the authenticity of this Italian var on another web. I've come to the conclusion that it's actually from Body Research. However, I still don't know if it's the old Bonavar relabeled, or it's new production at true 5mg/tab. If any body had it tested, pls kindly post your result. I'll talk to my source tonight. BTW I'm a thai living in Thailand.


Yes I have the same stuff I bought it in Bangkok, on Silom Soi 4. It is definitly legit

----------


## sportmuaythai

I had a talk with my source, and she confirmed that LA products in question are manufactured in Thailand, and have received good feed back so they should be correctly dosed. However, she insisted that they're not Body Research products. She informed me that she is still a member of the board at Body Research, so she should know. Presently they have sent equipoise and tren acetate powders to be tested for purity and should be able to supply within a month if results are positive. I believe that they won't carry the label of Body Research either lol.

----------


## ElWrighty

ive got some oxy 50mg and meth 10mg from these a few month back and i got them from a source in thailand. there ok but i wouldn't use them again

----------


## sportmuaythai

Just an update. My source said that the tren and boldenone didn't pass the test, so they won't be manufactured yet. She said that chemical suppliers are not providing legit powders. That may be why Brit Drag is getting the rap. however, she insisted that the subject anavar labeled as Italian made passed the test both legit quality and potency. I don't know, just passing information. BTW anyone using this care to report?

----------


## dutch windmill

> Its like this bro Nike doesnt make its shoes in the US but uses cheaper productions like in Mexico and China. I have a friend who flies monthly to Thailand to pick up gear so he kind of knows whats going on there.


Yes what you say here is correct..they use cheaper countries to produce their stuff..*what country is cheaper you think Italy or Thailand????*

Avg houly rate in Thailand is 1 usd, in Italy its more like 10 usd

I think the company is some UG lab, who likes to make it sound like it is produced in a Western European country..

D.W.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

If someone wants Alchimea tested and wants to pay for it I can do it. I contribute half of the costs. It is not made by Body Research, cause this lab sold its material to a Russian guy, who sells perfect copies, blisters with tabs with logo's, but with plain filler, no active ingredient what so ever. Lab tests in Body of Science magazine #3.

----------


## Seajackal

Shit, Russian fakers are starting to annoy me!

----------


## PrimoPup

The only way is to make your gear your self, who knows what the hell you are getting anymore, even BD stuff, BD tells you what their gear comes in and how it is packaged, but now you have people repackaging them, like Tbols, they say they only come on 50 and 500 pouches, but you see 100 pouches all around. You just never know unless you make it yourself.! 




> Shit, Russian fakers are starting to annoy me!

----------


## Seajackal

> The only way is to make your gear your self, who knows what the hell you are getting anymore, even BD stuff, BD tells you what their gear comes in and how it is packaged, but now you have people repackaging them, like Tbols, they say they only come on 50 and 500 pouches, but you see 100 pouches all around. You just never know unless you make it yourself.!


The big problem of this is to firstly master the "cooking" art and the
other is will the powder coming from China be the one it's supposed
to be or just a simple talcum powder? Russian, Croatian, Serbian, Chinese
fakers are fakers and I hate them  :Madd:

----------


## PrimoPup

That's true Big Seajackyl, but you are only going to get burned pennies compared to hundreds.




> The big problem of this is to firstly master the "cooking" art and the
> other is will the powder coming from China be the one it's supposed
> to be or just a simple talcum powder? Russian, Croatian, Serbian, Chinese
> fakers are fakers and I hate them

----------


## MichaelCC

> They are fakes..there's no Italian company that makes this Oxandrolone..only SPA.


I agree with "judge_dread" - only legit comapny which producing Oxandroone in italy is SPA.

----------


## MrTapia

Is that oxandrin ?

----------


## tb9pdvs

I got some of those too - any feeback from someone that used them ?

Cheers

Pedro

----------


## Big_gRunt

> Yes I have the same stuff I bought it in Bangkok, on Silom Soi 4. It is definitly legit



Silom Soi 4 ?! ?! Are you serious? My GF took me through there once. I don't recall a pharmacy. I'm surprised there'd be any there...all the ladyboys would want girly hormones.

Do you know if most of the Thai pharmacies stock var? Is it common ?

I'm heading back over there soon. I want to track down the right gear as soon as I get there.

----------


## Ernst

^^ this thread is 3 years old, Runt. If you go to the q&a forum there's a gear in thailand thread floating around near the surface. Here's a link: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=333855

----------


## PT

come on bro this is nuts. i dont care if anyone bumps a thread that is 3 years old as long as your question has something to do with the thread but this is pointless. i dont want to lock this because someone might have a legit question concerning this thread in the future but if you do this again im going to delete your message and that will lower your post count

----------


## xxterxx

i am not sure if about the anavar ... but i have used other *Edited* products...

clenbuterol ...winny and T3...

and 100% they are real.... i would trust this var too...

----------


## nikigirl

its ugl anavar !

----------


## Fitnesslady

> I have a source who me and a friend have bought off before. My friend has known him for years and trusts him. This source goes to Thailand to buy the roids and bring them back himself. The thing is, ive been getting prices for VAR off my source and the brand name was La Pharma, italy. Just like the first pics describe. Ive been trying to find out if they are real or fake ?!?!?
> 
> The reason I ask is Im spending 250quid on them for 5 weeks worth and dont wanna buy duds!!
> 
> So, can someone end this argument and say whether or not they are real ?????
> 
> Thanks




Hey I'm looking for a source to buy some real Var. I new to the page and I saw this forum. I have the money but no source, can someone help me out.

----------


## Back In Black

This is not a source board, please edit your post and read the rules.

Not to mention how old this thread is!

----------


## imnotnatty

wow! 10 bottles?

----------


## austinite

Ancient thread.

----------


## BiggiC

> Does anyone recognize this?


i liev in Bangkok... i've used these before too they are real... most gear in Thailand is real.. the drug stores i go to are 99% legit

----------


## Oleg83

I think Spa is not more active

----------

